# Newcastle - Bergen



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

When they shut down the Newcastle - Bergen route last year, some said it might start up again if the price of Diesel came down again.

Has anyone heard any whispers. It really was a great route !


----------



## richtrish (May 19, 2009)

Hi,
We travelled Newcastle Bergen last year via Stavanger and as far as we know it is running this year.

Richtrish.


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

richtrish said:


> Hi,
> We travelled Newcastle Bergen last year via Stavanger and as far as we know it is running this year.
> 
> Richtrish.


I'd have thought if they were going to this year they'd be advertising it by now coming into the summer?? DFDS certainly aren't operating it yet - DFDS


----------

